# Karma kidded a doe!



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess maybe it's time for the Karma thread, now that we are done with our CL scare and I can focus on a pleasant event with her! According to the ultrasound she had five weeks ago, she was 6-9 weeks prego with a single kid. BUT the vet said their ultrasound can't measure the skull for an exact gestational age and it was possible there was more than one kid hiding. That she was even pregnant was a surprise to us (and the previous owner), so based only on the ultrasound she is about 77-91 days prego. I hope it's not too early to start a thread for her, but was hoping all of the experienced goat fanatics out there might want to guess how far along and how many. I keep thinking :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: Hey,if I'm going to dream....AND, I got to feel the kid(s) kicking tonight! That was great!
But here she is, getting a bit poofy and nowhere near bagged up yet. So, what do you think?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

im gonna say twins.. depending on the buck and the size he throws she could have some big old kids.. i remember one doe i had looked ginormous! i'd swore she's have trips, but then when the day came just one 11 pound buck


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Oh my! 11 lbs?! Can goats have an episiotomy? I would be thrilled with just one buck (she came from a boer goat breeder per the guy selling her for his brother) so the baby would purebred. Her poll smells "bucky" (or like a mild stale body odor) so if what's been posted on here is true we may get our wish. :greengrin: By the kicking I felt tonight, the baby feels about the size of a yorkie right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Oh I love the boers.....  she may have twins or trips.... I had one boer .....that was huge like that ....she gave to me a single baby....when she usually had twins.... :scratch: ....so... I had to go in and actually make sure .....there wasn't any more....and nope.... there wasn't ...so they can fool ya..... :wink:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

I just don't think Karma's going to wait until the end of July for these babies. I was just outside with the goaties (my typical night routine, scratching and feeding snacks) and her belly has REALLY dropped low since evening feeding. Her sides have sunk in badly in front of her hips and I could see her spine, like she caved in and dropped. (Like there might be 6 inches between my hands if I put them in the place where she caved in). I noticed yesterday her tailbone looked very prominent and I can almost get my fingers all the way around, but thought it was just me. Five days ago she was looking good, now it looks like she's half starved again with a low-riding bongo drum belly. (Eating 2 cups of grain twice a day plus 24/7 pasture). She also urinates a lot, walks five feet, then stops and urinates again. (Poor girl, I remember those days). Is this typical of a doe getting close or do they cave in/drop two months before kidding? :shrug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

I noticed our girls looked caved in a couple of weeks ago. I was actually worried that something was wrong with them LOL One is a lot bigger than the other as far as preggo belly goes, but to me they both look like what you are describing.
I was told our girls are due in July, BUT, the date bred on the papers say Jan 15th, I know she didn't have an actual date, but I'm hoping it's accurate and they go around mid June.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

That would be nice if we go together! The person we bought our girl from didn't even know she was prego. :shocked: So we have no due date, either. The vet saw a single kid and said more could be hiding, but based upon the one she saw the thought "maybe" she was 6-9 ish weeks along. :scratch: When we took her down for the CL testing the same vet said "Oh! She looks like she's going to pop any day now!" :shrug: 
When she lays down she looks just BIG. :laugh: I'm taking plenty of pics so I can compare with next time she is prego, but we'll definitely have a proper due date the next time. If your girls have been dropped like this for two weeks, I guess we have at least that long. I'm just not sure how much more she can stretch!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Now I get to post posty, I think it's posty. Either that, or her leg fell asleep from laying on it with all of that weight. It's midnight snack time for my girls and Karma was walking in with both legs stiff in the back, seemed to be favoring the right a little more than the left. She took off trotting and it almost seemed she was running with splints on both of her back legs. :laugh: She was running like a Tennessee Walker. Her bag has also filled much more since yesterday. I can only see a slight difference but the difference to feel is much more, it's heavy. Her udder is definitely filling now. :clap: She also turned and nibbled at both of her sides a couple times each, no talking but nibbling at them. Vulva also looks slightly more open even while standing. Oh, and she's also keeping her tail down and cocked over to the right side. Also, her the hollow around her tail is much more pronounced tonight. No imminent labor, but seeing all of these signs is really nice for me to learn. :leap: I might become a goat rancher yet.....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Exciting! Sounds like she doesn't have too much longer to go now! I took pics of the girls on the 20th, 25th, and then the 30th - only because I was out getting pics anyway. And from the 25th to the 30th I can definitely tell that one of the girls is filling out more.
It's exciting, but frustrating not knowing 'when'! Having a date to work around would be great. Especially since I worry about everything under the sun LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

I hear you about the due date. It's frustrating to not know, especially with the time frame we were giving of a range of three weeks. I don't think she's going to go that long, but I've been wrong before. Here is a picture I took of her udder and stance from tonight, as compared to what it was a week ago (already posted). She doesn't have a strutted udder, but I think I read that all boers don't get a huge strutted udder like a dairy breed? IDK. :shrug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

I still think she has a bit. Her udder should get fuller.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

i'll say 2-3 weeks...lol, i know it's torture.

but her udder will get huge.
hope she has an uneventful delivery.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Thank you! I just get all excited seeing all of the changes, and worried. I've been lucky to be there for the arrival of horse and dog babies, and sure don't want to miss this first goat delivery on our land.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*



Perfect7 said:


> Thank you! I just get all excited seeing all of the changes, and worried. I've been lucky to be there for the arrival of horse and dog babies, and sure don't want to miss this first goat delivery on our land.


I've never been there for deliveries before, never had an animal pregnant before! But I am with you on not wanting to miss the first goat delivery! I am sooo excited! Nervous too! I am a stay at home mom, don't have any jobs to do until mid July, so with being here I can hopefully at least catch one of the girls delivering.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

I've been keeping a vigilant watch and am self-employed so I can take off when the big day arrives. I'm convinced Karma is now playing head games with me. :laugh: Last night she decided to not sleep in the goat shelter and, instead, sleep closer to the house in the corral where we feed them. Definite first. Since she slept there, so did everybody else (she's the Queen, after all). So I had to go out and check their shelter. Nice and dry, no bugs, nothing. No dogs barking in the distance. But she preferred to sleep out on the damp ground from our rain yesterday afternoon. :chin: Then she was rubbing her head all over me for about ten minutes. She went from cranky to over-affectionate, and was even rubbing her head all over my daughter whom she usually ignores. Just slightly more bagging up, no discharge. I think she just likes me peeking out the front door once an hour to stare at her. :roll:
I sure hope there is more than one because the one I felt kicking in there today feels like monster!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

No labor but just an update. Where Karma's sides had become hollow from dropping, they have now been filled in with baby(s) on both sides. She's why they wrote the song "deep and wide". Her belly just rolls around now and I can see body parts that come up poking out by her spine. When the babies move and she's standing, her whole back end rocks. Oh how I pray for more than one! Now when she squats to urinate her teats touch the ground. :laugh: Still not a full strutted utter but definitely bigger than before and getting a more rounded appearance from the back.
She's still walking "posty" on her right hind leg (or what I THOUGHT was posty) She's actually favoring it. Poor girl consistently lays down on her right hind leg and I think she's putting it to sleep. Must be like sleeping with a slab of concrete on her leg. She looks beyond ginormous and she's getting cranky. She's damp from sweating most of the time with this heat we've had (95 plus degrees). Tonight she didn't eat as quickly at dinner, usually the hoover. She wont come out for night snacks anymore because it's too hard to get up once she's down. She will even poo laying down rather than heave herself up to standing. When she lays down her vulva opens up and it looks like her whole pooch area poofs way out away from her body. She's been stretching a lot today, no discharge. Looking at her makes me miserable for her! Looks like she ate one of my horses. She's a queen size waterbed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

LOL loved your update, poor girl sounds like an anchor! She doesn't sound like she'll be waiting until July!
I feel bad for our girls too, especially when it's hot, they look so miserable. Thankfully we've had a break from the heat the last few days, or at least the humidity, but it'll be back with a vengance this weekend when we see our first temps in the 90's.... I am not looking forward to the heat!

I just watched some goat births on youtube, and I wanna cry for those girls LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Well, tonight it's a *maybe*. Karma is laying down and appears to be having some contractions. Her entire left side will tighten up hard and she will sit up during those times by getting up on her front legs (back stays down). The right side tightens as well, but not as much as the left. I would have expected the opposite since the rumen is on the left? She is also passing a small amount of white stringy discharge. There was none on the bedding, just noticed it when she raised her tail and it stretched from her vulva to her tail. Now that I FINALLY learned to feel those darn ligaments, hers are soft and pliable but still there on both sides. She still hasn't bagged up huge like the pics I've seen of strutted udders I've seen here. 
I can stay inside, though. I bought one of those $100 video/audio baby monitors from Toysrus tonight. It's awesome! I'm 250 feet from the goat shelter in my bedroom and I'm getting excellent sound/video in the dark (it has night vision 4-6 feet but I'm seeing her very clear 10 feet from the camera). Well worth the money, or I'd be sitting out there with her. I had lots of pre-labor with my kiddos so not getting too excited. Just watching. We could still have a month to go.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

A cam is AWESOME!!! I love mine and since I kid in late winter it sure saved me a froze butt!
She sounds as if theres at least 3 in there and the lameness you see is likely a kid on a nerve, had that happen with a doe a few years ago.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Liz, when they are in labor do they stand up with a slightly arched back holding their tail straight out behind them like a pole? She stood, stretched, then stood there five minutes with her tail sticking straight out behind her. She's up down, up down every couple minutes with that arched back going on. I got several pictures, will shrink and upload a couple. And yes, I'm loving this camera! Works great for a cheapee.
And triplets would be a blessing. If it's a single, it may be a calf.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Sounds to me like she must be getting close, but I have much to learn myself  I will say this, she looks huge! I'd say more than one baby, or your right about a calf LOL
I'd LOVE to have a video camera! Eventually one day I will invest in one! What kind/where did you get yours?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

The brand is Summer and it's the day and night baby video monitor. It comes with a tiny 5" screen tv, black and white. Works really, really well and having the sound with it is great. Oh, I got it at our local Toys R Us. Later you can even add a second camera and it will switch back and forth every 8 seconds between the two. Dh likes it because I'm not making him go out with me every half hour until I go to sleep to check on her. Never got one for my kids, but have one for the goats. :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

LOL Thanks for the info! You know, I just realized I STILL have my daughters baby monitor! I thought I gave it away, but nope. I didn't use it very much, and not sure how good the reception would be between the goat shed and my bedroom, but I'll have to get some batteries and test it out! I'd MUCH rather have video though, so eventually I will have to invest in it. Especially when we start getting all our girls bred, I worry about being there for our 2 does now, I couldn't imagine what it would be like if all 5 get pregnant LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Well, I stayed up with Karma until about 4 AM, uhg! She would have irregular contractions (pretty mild) and was up and down, up and down, pawing, stretching over and over. It was neat that I could actually see her belly tightening up because it would lump into a tight ball before she would stand and stretch, or just lift herself with her front legs up sitting and arch her back. But, it stopped. She had been doing that from about 9:00 ish until around 4:00. Braxton Hicks for goats? :shrug: 
I'll have no hair left before it's over with. :hair: To me it's funny because I know after a complete kidding season I wont even post until the kids are on the ground, but the first one is torture. Her bag now feels heavy, but still not strutted. The biggest change with that has been over the last week. Here's a pic of her new and improved udder. And thank you all for tolerating me with my newbie excitement. Nobody in the "real world" want to hear me go on and on about my prego goat who may or may not be in labor and who may or may not even be due this month. Maybe there should be a seperate section titled "Newbie rantings, please ignore". :laugh:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Hope you have good kidding!

How much was your baby monitors? And how far was their reach from the barn to the house? Our barn is about 200 or so feet from the house and down a hill. Having the double camera that switches would be awesome because we will have two kidding stalls. 

When we had boers, weve had HUGE triplets. One set had a 9lb, 10lb, and an 11lb! All boys. Then one year a saanen doe we had was bred to a boer and she had an 18LB! She had problems getting HER out! She died for a moment and was blue, but we brought her back to life and her name was Butterfly. She was a hugemongous baby.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

It was $99.99. The pamplet says it has a range of 350 feet and the video is clearest when it's within 30-60 feet from the receiver. But, we are about 250 feet from the shelter and our reception is great! Of course, it's all flat. Not sure if that would make a big difference?
It also says that the night vision works best if 4-6 feet from the "baby", but our doe was at the far wall about 10 feet away from the night vision and she was crystal clear on the monitor. The shelter was pitch black inside. I've only had the bad reception if I move the monitor too close to a stud in the wall, probably where electrical lines are running. And yeah, we're in the middle of building a 2-stall birthing shelter so that would be ideal. Not sure what the spare camera runs.
Holy goat! Those were some big babies! Triplets would be nice, but those are all big enough for single kids! 18 lbs? I can't even imagine trying to deliver that. If they come out with horns already I'm running!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Just returned from checking on my girl for the night. She has a four inch string of clearish white goob hanging with a ball of yellowish goob at the end. Also not feeling any ligaments tonight at all and can just about touch my fingers together around her tailhead! What seperates my fingers feels like nothing but silly puddy and her tail like gumby! :dance: 
Her udder has also increased quite a bit in the last two days, taking on a rounded appearance in the back. Not strutted yet, but heavy.
I sure hope she pops soon for her sake. It was 99 degrees today, very humid, and she was panting rapidly with her mouth hanging wide open in the shade. Hosed her down and it stopped, then dh got a utility fan put up by the ceiling in the goat shelter. She stayed there for the rest of the day! Poor girl. I will never do summer kiddings down here! And we haven't even hit our hottest months yet. I'm thinking another week tops, which would make me win the bed. DH, the kiddos, and I all picked "due dates". The winner gets to name the baby (if single) or baby of their choice if multiples. Don't want my youngest to win or we'll end up with "hotdog mustard" or something. ray:
*bet, not bed. :laugh: I need sleep.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Wow sounds like she is making good progress! If she has that much mucus coming out then I'd watch her real close, especially if your not feeling her ligs! 
And I am with you on the heat, we've only been up in the mid to upper 80s, but the humidity has been high, and our girls have been miserable. Their coats are filthy after a day of sweating and laying in a muddy spot where it's cool.
How did Karma handle being hosed down? I thought about hosing down our girls, but wasn't sure if they would freak out too badly.

We haven't done the bet thing, but have done a few guesses on who would go first. Originally I thought Sweetheart would go first. Then I started thinking Snow White would go first. Now, I think they might go at the same time....LOL

And on the name thing, I most definitely understand! My oldest daughter calls our doe, Trouble --- Trouble wouble....LOL But then my husband wanted to name our buckling 'red head,' LOL!!! I asked him if he wanted everyone to think our lil boy was girlie? because Red Head sounds sooo......girlie...haha.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

She doesn't seem to be in labor other than what I wrote, and actualy looks pretty comfy right now but I think I'll brew a pot of coffee just in case. She was also been "hugging" her sides with her head, kinda cute. Gonna keep an eye on her. What I saw looked like the pics of streaming, but instead of being thick like a regular drinking straw hers looked more the thickness of a coffee stir. From the videos I watched on youtube, I think the noise would wake me up if I go to sleep. Not too optimistic with our false starts lately.  
I've given her three baths in the hose since I've had her and the first time she was pulling at the lead trying to get away, but not too bad. Now she trusts me more and today she actually seemed to appreciate the cool water. I was able to do it alone, whereas before I had to have a helper. Haven't tried that with the other knuckle heads yet.
Oh, I also sent you a PM earlier!
And my gelding just started in with his gas. Wonderful!! :angry:


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

I wonder if the goats would like a kiddie pool? I know people use them alot with their dogs at trials


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Answering your question a few posts back...when they contract, you'll see them hunch a little but the tail is up and over the back and they suck that pooch in as far as they can....really wierd to see :greengrin:

Going by the pics, she's adjusting for the kids and seeing her udder...even though she's not a dairy girl, I'd have to say she's gonna make you wait til her due date of 7/15 at least....that udder needs to fill. The discharge is likely the plug and some does lose that anywhere from the day they deliver up to 6 weeks before.

I have a GE security camera, wireless , color, sound and night vision...the setup is from Walmart..came with one camera annd the reciever for $85....I got a second cam for $30 and it works great...range is up to 200 feet but I found it works the best at 150ft so the TV is on next to the puter cause when theres baby's coming theres no way I can sleep anyhow! I still use my old stand by baby moniter when I do go to bed...I turn it on so I can hear if theres any change in breathing or if the mom to be cries out.

Get some sleep....at least while you can and I do think she's got a big boy and 2 little girls in there!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Thank you Liz, and I sure hope you are right about the little boy and two girls! Of course, I'd be thrilled with anything. I'm up watching her tonight, and probably should have uploaded recent udder pics. She's bagged up more and today nipples were more engorged and facing more outward. She's up down, up down stretching again tonight and just started making sounds like a cow moaning loudly. I looked at the monitor and dh ran in the room. :laugh: Haven't heard those before (only did it twice), but she's not pushing or anything on the monitor. I sure hope you are wrong about July 15th, though (you probably aren't). It's been nearly 100 degres every day and only getting hotter as we go. 
Zoomom, it would be great if they would go into a kiddie pool without me carrying them but not sure if they would. My dogs love theirs!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Well, my "moaning cow" was our new doe highly upset in isolation. All night. Between her and the gassy horses I now have bags under my eyes. Don't know if I will detect Karma breathing differently. She already hyperventilates, pauses, grunts, moans all night. Poor walrus. Lots of discharge last night with dirt now caked on her rump and legs. No kids, no ligaments, no sleep. Horses and dogs play by the rules. She will definitely be handbred in the future or I'll be a basket case (ok, or a worse one).


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

OMG sounds like a night time animal soap opera over at your place! I hope you can manage some rest! 
Hopefully things will calm down before she kids! I hope the same thing here, with Itham and her recent diarrhea, to the hoof rot/hoof scald on a couple of the goats. Whew....

BTW, I realized you sent me a PM and I will PM you back in a short bit!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

How is Karma doing? I wanna see some pictures of your whale or I mean goat.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

Roger, she's still just gargantuous! The baby(s) don't even kick anymore but sometimes I will see that gigantic ball where the rumen is supposed to be literally roll from front to back. It seems to be living on her left side instead of the right. Miss Orca has to heave about three times to get herself to a standing position. She wont even get up half the time to poop anymore once she's laying down from eating. 
She snores, grunts, groans, waddles, and sucks down more food than the rest of the herd combined (while snorting, I might add). I'm positive she was having contractions about a week ago, but nothing since. 
Tomorrow I will get more pictures of her, but will have to get back about 50 feet to get her whole body in there. If she goes until mid-July I imagine she'll look like a bloated tick with little remnants of what were her legs just sticking out the side of her body. 
The only potential sire at this point was a big red boer buck (in a pasture with him since December), so it should be a pretty baby (or elephant).


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

I can't wait to see them.......With how big she sounds I really hope there are more then one in there.....Hopefully you get kids soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

LOL poor Karma! Well hopefully it won't be too much longer for her! And I agree, I hope she has more than one kid in there! Oh the suspense our ladies bring to the table LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (Due July 17-Aug 7)*

The funniest part is watching her stand on her hind left leg while she takes her right hind leg and kind of kicks her udder to the side before laying down so it doesn't get squished! I couldn't get pics today. We have a hellacious storm blowing through and it's nasty. If she picks tonight I'm going to scream! (Not likely, but I'd have to avoid lightning bolts to make it out to her).


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (New Udder Pics)*

Okay, it's still raining and storming so I had to take inside pics tonight. Here are a couple new ones of her udder. I guess she's getting "strutted" if that means the hair area above the teats looks more bald and shiny. They also now have a pink tint instead of black like before. The changes are exciting, but not holding my breath. :wink: 
Also, to me it doesn't seem like her sides feel as large as before to either she's dropped again or the babies have disappeared. I couldn't feel them kicking at all this evening. But, here are the new and improved udder pics! I don't think she'll ever have a nice, big udder like a dairy breed.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (IN LABOR!)*

Karma is definitely in labor after waking me up this morning! She has heavy streaming and constant yelling, should have babies before noon!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (IN LABOR!)*

it should fill more as she is in labor

thats probably why all your goats were crying this morning if she is in labor


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (IN LABOR!)*

Holy sh*t!!! She's enormous! Poor girl. lol Easy labor vibes!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (IN LABOR!)*

Awww how awesome P7!!!! When I read your post before going out to take care of my goaties I was thinking 'something has to be up with them' I've watched some of the videos on youtube, and in some you can hear the other goats yelling and going crazy! At least your herd will notify you if anything is going on! If something is up here, everyone runs to the gate yelling like an alarm LOL

She is definitely huge in those pics! I love her expression in the first one as she's looking back at you!, and then the next one - she's got her ears in such a manner as if to say 'can a girl have some privacy here?' LOL

So glad she has gone into labor! I can't wait to hear all about it and see some pics!!!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (IN LABOR!)*

So far one baby girl born at 10:05 with white body and red head and...blue eyes! She seems like contractions are starting up again and doesn't look empty, so hopefully at least two in there!!! The girl came out in perfect presentation and within a couple minutes, and she's pretty big. Will weigh later! Already up and nursing Karma. :leap: 
And her udder did fill in more right after baby was born. Yes, that's why they were all crying this morning!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (IN LABOR!)*

Oh wow! Congrats! I didn't know Boers could have blue eyes, that's neat


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Karma's kidding thread (IN LABOR!)*

kids eyes look blue when born but change to brown usually. Blue eyes are a fault in the boer breed. but a mix breed could have them yes.

congrats on the new girl, I assume there will be more


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidded a doe!*

I was just wondering if they were born blue and turned brown! Karma passed the afterbirth at 11:20, so I'm assuming she's done! Baby weighs 8 lbs according to our digital home scale, not sure how accurate that is. I'm watching Karma and baby on the monitor now to let them rest, but once the placenta is delivered that's it, right?
Going to shrink a picture of baby and post it. The wait and drama is finally over, and now I know Karma's sure sign of impending labor: The war cry of the herd.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidded a doe!*

Awwww CONGRATS!!!!!! How exciting! Everything sounds like it went very smoothly! I can't wait to see pics of your new baby girl! And the war cry....hilarious! I hope our herd alerts me whenever our kids decide to make an appearance <if ever LOL>.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Karma's kidded a doe!*

Congrats that is super.... :thumb: :hug: If she passed her afterbirth....and is acting normal...no distress... then ...she should be done....I you think... she may have any others in there ...if she is still open..... go in and check or if you know how to bounce a doe..... you can check her that way..... :wink: Can't wait to see pics.....I love the boers....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Karma's kidded a doe!*

wow just one? I think your doe needs to go on a diet  

congrats on the successful kidding


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Karma's kidded a doe!*

I was thinking the same thing, Stacey. Just one? I kept waiting and waiting. I guess I went a little overboard trying to fatten her up since she was a stick two months ago when she came home. Too many midnight bags of fritos for her!
And Hoosier, that war cry woke me up out of a dead sleep. I thought somebody was dying! Thankfully it was something pleasant and I can quit listening to my horses pass gas all night. :roll:
And she is resting comfortably, no distress and ate some grain. She and baby both appear to be enjoying getting to know each other after the wait. She's an excellent mother, even lifting her leg to allow the doeling to nurse and fussing over her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Karma's kidded a doe!*

I had a boer... that was huge like that.... she to... gave me... 1 kid....I was so sure ....she should have another one in there.... so... I went in and checked....but no...she was done....it is truly strange.... that they get that big and just give 1 baby..... :thumb:



> And she is resting comfortably, no distress and ate some grain. She and baby both appear to be enjoying getting to know each other after the wait. She's an excellent mother, even lifting her leg to allow the doeling to nurse and fussing over her.


 I am so glad....they are doing great..... boers are great momma's...and some are so careful and loving to their kid(s)...it is so beautiful to watch .... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Today my girl got a great big udder, to where I can truly see what filled and strutted means. Oh yeah, she could definitely pass for dairy! Guess I have to have the odd doe who really fills in after she delivers. She thinks she's slick. Next year I have her number!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe.... :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL So glad to hear her utter is so nice! Now watch, next year she will do the total opposite LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

She probably will, and be quiet as a mouse when she starts labor. But next year, I will know when she is due and save us both a lot of grief.  Hey Hoosier, I just noticed we both even joined the same day!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Perfect7 said:


> She probably will, and be quiet as a mouse when she starts labor. But next year, I will know when she is due and save us both a lot of grief.  Hey Hoosier, I just noticed we both even joined the same day!


Wow I hadn't noticed that! Very cool! I absolutely LOVE this forum and everyone here, such a great group of people! :thumbup: I know I would be soooo lost, and out of my mind! Just look at all the posts I've started with 'this issue' and 'that issue'!


----------

